# Wanting to try



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

I m wanting to learn how to fish for steelhead. They are a blast to catch out on the lake. But I have never fished in the rivers for them. What type of pole and reel do you need? What are some tackle you might need? I have read some of the posts on here. Have an idea but would like more knowledge. What type of line do you guys use? Wanting to give it a try ASAP.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I use a 10 foot 6 inch st.Croix triumph and pflueger president 25 series with 4lb seagaur red label, but rod and reel depend on budget, a 7 foot ugly stick ultralight will get it done with a decent count ball bearing reel as far as presentation I drift home tied egg sacs or skein, jig and maggots colors vary but I always carry white, pink, and black 1/64th ounce some guys will either drift powerbait or weight it to the bottom I really only use it through the ice I'm sure other guys will chime in with other advice.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I dunno what part of the state your located in but I've heard guys are doing pretty good in conneaut


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Where are you planning to fish? Bait is universal but your technique is going to very from lake, creek and the river you are fishing! I have always used a 7 foot ugly stick because I can use it for spoons early season and I can also use it when I wade or sit on the bank. Now days I only fish them till the ice is ready and I'm off chasing eyes and Crappie. Then I'm back at it in the spring.


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

Long fishing rod, and light tackle. Honestly, all that fancy gear is great, but the most important thing is just getting the bait down in front of the fish.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Steelhead are pretty simple this time of year. Water is warm. A shiner or a worm under a bobber just above bottom gets it done.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

I would be fishing in Geneva to conny sorry about that. Should have said where I plan on trying. I enjoy catching them and they are awesome smoked. So I do enjoy them all around.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

If you plan to chuck hardware, use a 6’6” or 7’ medium action spin rod, pflueger presidents are nice reels and have seamless drags, set your drag with some forgiveness and throw anything from spoons, crankbaits like shad raps, KVD Sexy shads, hot n tots, rooster tail spinners, and more! If you plan to bobber/ float fish, a 9 foot to 10’6” rod would probably be a decent starting point. I wouldn’t personally recommend the 4LB line starting out, you’re likely going to fight the fish to exhaustion, and if the line gets weakened by a tooth hitting it, running it over a rock, if it gets nicked, frayed, worn etc you’re at 1-2LB line... I would start with 8lb thin-diameter mono, run 6-8gram float maybe more or less with split shot below float and spaced out down line to about 10” above your Bait. Hooks I personally like are Raven specialist size 8 or 6 depending what I plan to use for bait. You can run eggs, salad shrimp, shiners, wax worms, a number of things will catch fish. One of the most important parts of river fishing is reading the water. I like slower moving deep holes, but sometimes the fish will sit in the fast water at the head of pools. Keep playing with your depth until you figure it out, you typically want to be close to bottom but not dragging when bobber fishing. Don’t be afraid to put in leg work until you get Bites. Watch the river conditions on the days that you fish and go on to the Flow / specific conductance / and Turbidity charts on the USGS website. If the conditions are Desirable (good visibility and flow) remember the numbers and knowing Optimal times on the charts can save you wasted trips and time in the future. if you find someone who has experience who is willing to talk about it ask and listen to them as long as you can because sometimes a conversation can save you some wasted trips while on the beginning of the learning curve. If you have any questions feel free to PM me! Hopefully this helps, goodluck


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Well thanks for the input. I have most of the tackle. Didn’t know about the line and reels. But I m definitely gonna try and figure it out. I love fishing and it’s definitely a passion of mine. Thanks for any info. I m willing to listen and learn from anyone. Any tips and info is much appreciated. I m gonna take notes and keep it coming.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

well said sniper.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I grew up in Geneva and now live in Bula, so if you ever want to Hook up for some fishing you can PM me and we can make it happen. I love to throw off the break wall in Bula or the lighthouse in Geneva but I do not go to Conny ,there are too many JERKS there for me. I have some holes in Cowles creek if you just want to catch fish for the smoker, not much challenge to catching them but it can still be fun getting double digits.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Heck yea I ll go. That sounds good to me. I ll definitely have to try and make it ago with you. I really would like to try and go here sometime soon


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

I went to Walnut Beach for an hour after work yesterday. I did not get anything but I saw 4 caught and a guy there said the morning bite produced about 15 fish that he saw. I will be going there at about 5 today if anyone wants to stop down ( it's much easier to cast when you are talking fish stories with someone). I will be wearing my work uniform and a Camo ZOOM hat.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Morning is real good for steelhead. Timing is everything.


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Plan on trying this weekend. Finally got everything together and gonna go to bula and try the river. Gonna either go Sunday morning or afternoon. Morning seems better from I hear. Anyway. Gonna try and hope I catch something. Maybe even Friday afternoon. Saturday looks like rain


----------



## Black Cloud (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the help with getting set up guys. The wife is even gonna go and try. She likes catching them. We caught some big ones this year on Lake Erie and she had a blast. Thanks for the help.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Fishing in the rain is always good. Just when it starts raining stimulates the fish to bite. Clouds make steelhead more aggressive in the river. They tend to hang out when its full sun. Full sun is good for the breakwall with a silver spoon. I havent had much luck when its sunny in the river.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Love the rain...love cloudy days this time of year...just not no down pour like.

...great fishing to be had with what most would not like with rain and all...just got to get out there and fish it. Overtime with trips and notes...patterns/tendencies add up.

...got friends that only fish on bluebird 75° days...nice and all...but not me. Good times to be had when (weather) plays into it.

Don.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Fish under the bridge when it's raining cuz the fish don't like to get wet either so they pile up under there.  Throw blue fox and Panther Martin spinners ( if the leaves are not falling ) and you should hit them in the river.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

rain or shine im there, but seem to catch more steel on bright sunny days


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

This early in the season I get them in the lake. Sunny or cloudy doesn’t matter. In the dead of winter the sun warms the water which helps. My best days have been in huge snow storms or really nasty weather which is usually overcast.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Black Cloud said:


> Plan on trying this weekend. Finally got everything together and gonna go to bula and try the river. Gonna either go Sunday morning or afternoon. Morning seems better from I hear. Anyway. Gonna try and hope I catch something. Maybe even Friday afternoon. Saturday looks like rain


Probably won't be very-if at all-productive fishing the rivers just yet(needing some cold rains to get the river temps down)! The fish should start "staging" near the river mouths soon so "surf casting" spoons or spinner lures near river mouths could be a better option. I suppose if you wanted just to go "practice"(get familiar with the areas you want to fish little later in the season, your casting and float fishing techniques, or just to familiarize yourself with wading), go for it!


----------

